# 9 weeks



## VizslaCCMD (Apr 2, 2016)

What a handful


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like Spring has sprung! Such a vibrant and beautiful puppy congrats!


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Snap! Our puppy wire haired Bod is 9 weeks and we've had him a week but feels a lifetime already! Wondering when the sleeping through the night will become a reality...wondering what on earth I did with my time before Bod.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

JoBod, I'm going to need a million pics of your boy immediately!


----------



## ManskaVizsla (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh, he looks really great! ;D


----------

